# Pasture Pro



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Since I am only going to be harvesting 3.4 acres, I won't be using a big spray application from the FS or local sprayers, not enough room really, one pass and they would be done, but will be using my 60 gallon home built to apply it. In the past I have used Pasture Pro to knock out the weeds, which is horse safe, once dry they can be turned out on it. Can this also be used for hay production, or should I be looking for something more specific? 

Also with fertilizing, since its roughly a 5 acre parcel, about 1.2 acres covered by house, barn, and the rest lawn, does it matter if I use off the shelf fertilizer like I have in the past? I do have an analysis, but since the local FS doesn't really care to respond to my requests, since not much money is involved, I really don't know what to put down. I also need to do some reseeding of areas, so should I plant first, then spray later? 

I still have a bit of time since the weather is still cold, and snow on the ground, but the coming weeks show a warm up, so I need to get my ducks lined up.


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. There's a lot to unpack in that post. Let me start with a few suggestions.

Call your local Cooperative Extension office. Helping you understand your soil test results is what they get paid (by your taxes) to do. Or perhaps whoever analyzed your soil test.

My local FS branch sells bagged fertilizer that is the same as the stuff you buy in bulk. The per ton price is a bit higher than bulk, but better then buying it at Tractor Supply or Lowe's Chances are with just few acres, you won't be needing tons of fertilizer anyway.

As for your spray questions. Read the label. It will tell you if there are any restrictions on hay production. It will also tell you about plant back limits after you (like don't replant for X days after application)

Again, your local Cooperative Extension office (every state has them) can help you with all these kinds of things.

Good luck!


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Well this is interesting, the test was sent to a lab in Fort Wayne Indiana, not to an IL lab.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I use Crossbow. No grazing restrictions for my horses and Ok for Hay after a short waiting period. Google the name of the a herbicide and add Label to the search. It will find the information (label) for the herbicide which will list the grazing restrictions and the haying restrictions. Grazon Next is a great herbicide but the restrictions limit its use for me.
The soil test can be done in any qualified lab, regardless of state. The main items to look for are soil PH (do you need to add lime) and the needs for the 3 basic chemicals Nitrogen, potassium and potash for the crop you are growing. I suspect you will be given a recommendation for Nitrogen which is the main limiting factor for hay and needs to be replenished each season.
Making hay has a learning curve. We have all been through it. Our local extension office has "forage classes" every year which are very helpful.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

ACDII said:


> Since I am only going to be harvesting 3.4 acres, I won't be using a big spray application from the FS or local sprayers, not enough room really, one pass and they would be done, but will be using my 60 gallon home built to apply it. In the past I have used Pasture Pro to knock out the weeds, which is horse safe, once dry they can be turned out on it. Can this also be used for hay production, or should I be looking for something more specific?
> 
> Also with fertilizing, since its roughly a 5 acre parcel, about 1.2 acres covered by house, barn, and the rest lawn, does it matter if I use off the shelf fertilizer like I have in the past? I do have an analysis, but since the local FS doesn't really care to respond to my requests, since not much money is involved, I really don't know what to put down. I also need to do some reseeding of areas, so should I plant first, then spray later?
> 
> I still have a bit of time since the weather is still cold, and snow on the ground, but the coming weeks show a warm up, so I need to get my ducks lined up.


Clearly get a soil test and adjust your p and K accordingly. You can get 19-19-19 everywhere in 50# bags that you can spread easily in a 3 pt spreader hopper. I assume you already have one if you are already applying your own fertilizer. You are pretty much limited to 65# N per application or you can get nasty lodging and no one wants that in haymaking. So that is 250-300 # product per ac or 5-6 bags per ac. That will also give you 65# of P and K each and you probably won't need more P but may need a lot more K, again depending on your soil test. There are bagged products available that have only N and K that you could make up the difference in K as a function of topdressing after first cutting.

I love Grazon and if you are not selling hay, you don't have the issue with the 18 mo restriction of moving the hay treated off your farm. It is real easy on grass, even relatively new grass at the recommended rates but will burn the snot out of anything if you significantly over apply which is sometimes easy to do with inexperienced spraying. I tried my cropcare 40 gal on my RTV with a boomless sprayer but was not satisfied with the accuracy so only use it with roundup if I am trying to burn something down since over application only costs a little extra money. Mostly I use my sprayers for spot spraying and fenceline control where accuracy is less of a problem. Heck, even the big professional rigs with their computers etc over apply and nuke the ground in spots.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

It does not sound like you plan to sell hay or move it off your property, but if you do use Grazon Next you are restricted from using that ground for 18 months to produce hay for sale off the property. This restriction applies to the ground....not hay stored for 18 months.
Per Label....• Do not use grasses treated with GrazonNext HL in the preceding 18-months for hay intended for export outside the United States. • Hay from areas treated with GrazonNext HL in the preceding 18-months CANNOT be distributed or made available for sale off the farm or ranch where harvested unless allowed by supplemental labeling. • Hay from areas treated with GrazonNext HL in the preceding 18-months CANNOT be used for silage, haylage, baylage and green chop unless allowed by supplemental labeling. • Do not move hay made from grass treated with GrazonNext HL within the preceding 18-months off farm unless allowed by supplemental labeling. • Do not use hay or straw from areas treated with GrazonNext HL within the preceding 18-months or manure from animals feeding on hay treated with GrazonNext HL in compost. • Do not use grasses treated with GrazonNext HL in the preceding 18-months for seed production. Restrictions for All Uses • This product is not intended for reformulation or repackaging into ot


----------

